# Slide Fire Stock



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

Around $350 for the stock, looks like a hell of a lot of fun, as well could be useful in a teotwawki situation.

Would go through a lot of ammo, but would be fun with a military spec AR type .22.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Yup. 22 is the only way I could see doing it due to ammo costs.


----------

